# Walther PPK broken hammer!



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Was very well pleased with brand new S.S. Walther PPK I got for Christmas. 1st. hundred & fifty rounds went thru gun smooth as silk. Very surprised with accuracy of the weapon. Started on another box of ammo last Saturday all of a sudden the hammer drops to almost a half cock position. Seems like this would happen occasionly. Took it to the Gunshop where Bought it strippped it and it was filthy. looked like it had a thousand rounds put through it. Evidently American Eagle Ammmo that a friend gave to me was very dirty. was told to clean gun & Try again. After gun was cleaned started dry firing & hammer dropping halfway down much more prevalent. Went back to gunshop, upon closer inspection we find that part of he hammer was broken. Gun shop no problem, sent it right back to S&W. Will keep you advised. PS does any one know any where I can get after market grips for S&W Walther PPK?


----------

